# تصنيع عمود نقل الفدرة في ماكينات cnc



## ابو عبداللة الخالد (18 نوفمبر 2011)

ياشباب اريد مساعدة ومعلومات عن العمود دا


----------



## ابو عبداللة الخالد (10 يناير 2012)

الرجاء المشاركة ياشباب


----------



## ابو عبداللة الخالد (10 يناير 2012)

لو الموضوع مههههههههههههههههههههم


----------



## AHMED.FA (10 يناير 2012)

ابو عبداللة الخالد قال:


> ياشباب اريد مساعدة ومعلومات عن العمود دا


 ماذا تقصد أخي بالعمود دا ؟
تعني الفتيل ؟ وما نوع المعلومات التي تريدها ؟ كيفية الحسابات أم التصنيع أم الخامات أم التركيب أم ماذا ؟
أوضح السؤال أكثر لنستطيع مساعدتك أخي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

النصيحه وكلمة الحق قد لا تعجب الإنسان احيانا ولكن الواجب علينا أن نؤديها مهما كانت النتيجة ولذلك

أخي الكريم لا تضيع وقتك ومالك على حلم بعيد المنال وهو ليس بعيد المنال على الإطلاق ولكن في ظروفنا العلميه والماديه والتكنولوجيه ومع ما نعانيه من تخلف علمي في بلادنا يصبح التفكير في صناعة مثل هذه الأشياء صعب جدا على شخص او حتى مجموعه صغيره من الاشخاص هذا العامود يحتاج اتحاد العديد من محترفي ومتخصصي التصنيع ويحتاج تكنولوجيا عاليه جدا لتصنيعه في هذه الحالة أنصحك بحل من اثنين

1- أو تستخدم عامود مسنن عادي وهو متوفر عن بائعي المسامير (البراغي) 

2- أن تشتري العامود (البول اسكرو ) جاهز مع الصامولة الخاصة به ذات البلي الداخلي إما من السوق في بلدك أو عبر الإنترنت

3- يمكنك استخدام السلسلة (الجنزير) بدلا من العامود إذا صادفتك مشاكل عدم المركزيه أو الالتواء

أرجو أن تستوعب نصيحتي وهي نصيحه شخص ذو خبرة وليست من فراغ


----------



## AHMED.FA (10 يناير 2012)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> النصيحه وكلمة الحق قد لا تعجب الإنسان احيانا ولكن الواجب علينا أن نؤديها مهما كانت النتيجة ولذلك
> 
> ...


 
معك تماما أخي طارق 
ولكن أسمحلي أن أعترض أعتراض صغير . إلى متى سنظل ندس رؤوسنا في التراب ونقول أننا لا نعرف وأن الخارج أفضل؟ . هو فعلا كذلك لكن شرف المحاولة يكفينا 
أخي أن عندي ورشة تصنيع أجزاء ماكينات والحمد لله أستطيع تصنيع البول سكرو بمواصفات عالية الدقة وبخامات ذات مواصفات قياسية والحمد لله أستطيع منافسة منتجاتي مع أي شركة بالخارج ولكن يقف أمامنا السعر . فسعر المستورد أرخص وذلك كما قلت أنت بسبب التخلف العلمي بل والإقتصادي أيضا لأنني أشتر الخامات بسعر عالي ولكن مع فهمنا ودعمنا لبعضنا البعض سنستطيع بإذن الله أن نواكب الأسواق العالمية لأن دوام الحال من المحال أخي. فلابد وأن نكون مستعدين لأي فرصة ليبزغ فيها فجرنا إن شاء الله
أخي أنا لا أعلن عن نفسي ولكن أضطررت أن أقل ذلك دفاعا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 يناير 2012)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

عليك أن تنظر لامكانيات ورشتك حاليا هل تستطيع بها تصنيع مثل هذا العامود؟ أنت تقول نعم هذا جميل وشيء مفرح

وانا لم اقل أن نقف مكتوفي الايدي ولا نحاولا لم اقل ذلك ولكن علينا أن نعرف إمكانياتنا الحاليه وكما نعلم رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه 

يجب يا أخي أن نحاول عندما نمتلك تلك الامكانيات حتى لا تذهب مجهوداتنا هباء ويضيع وقنا بدون فائده وفي حالة عدم القدره على مثل هذا العمل لن نتوقف ولكن ننظر ونرى البدائل العمليه حتى نستطيع عمل الشيء الأعلى كفاءة ولكن في وقته وعند اكتمال الامكانيات والعوامل المساعده

مثال 

عاوزين نصنع ماكينة تقطيع حديد ليزر ولا نعرف اي شيء عن الليزر وبناءه وحتى لو علمنا ودرسنا ليس لدينا حاليا امكانية تصنيعه بانفسنه إذا علينا أن نفكر بطريقه ثانيه

نصنع الماكينه ونشتري الليزر جاهز ونركبه على الماكينه

أو نصنع ماكينه تقطيع بالبلازما مؤقتا حتى نستطيع في المستقبل تصنيع الليزر وهكذا 

وكما قلت أنت ان التصنيع المحلي يتكلف اكثر من المستورد وهذا يتنافى مع دراسة الجدوي يعني الحل في هذه الحاله هو استخدام المستورد حتى استطيع توفير الخامات وتقليل التكلفه عن المستورد وبهذا اكون قمت بعمل مفيد 

بالبلدي ما حدش قال نقف نتفرج للأبد بس لازم يمر علينا وقت واحنا بنتفرج وبعدين نشوف نقدر نعمل ايه ونبدأ فيه ونطور نفسنا خطوه بخطوه 

هو ده قصدي يا صاحبي


----------



## AHMED.FA (10 يناير 2012)

لا أعرف ما أقول لك أخي لأنه موضوع يطول شرحة 
أولا من المعروف نحن المصريين نستطيع أن نصنع من الفسيخ شربات كما يقولون وعلى الرغم من ذلك أخي هذا العمود لا يتطلب الكثير من الإمكانيات كما تعتقد أكثر مما يتطلب الكثير من الدقة والدقة تأتي بعاملين الأول الإمكانيات والثاني الخبرة والمهارة 
أما بالنسبة للأول فالإمكانيات ليست سيئة كم تعتقد فهي والحمد لله مناسبة جدا والثاني أيضا موجود حينما يعمل معك طاقم عمال يعملوا في هذا المجال منذ أكثر من 30 عاما
إذا فكل المشكلة في الخامات والخامات غالية ليست لأنها نادرة ولكن لأنها حكر على دول معينة متقدمة في مجال الميتالورجي ولأننا نستورد كميات قليلة جدا وأنا هنا أتحدث على الخامات المطلوبة لتصنيع قطعة خاصة وذو مواصفات صلادة خاصة 
وهذه المشكلة يمكن أن تحل بطريقتين الأولى من قبل الحكومة وهي بدعم تلك المواد وتقلل الصادرات لتعطي مجالا للتصنيع المحلي ليقف على قدمه ويأخذ الخبرة ويستطيع منافسة الوارد
والأخري من قبلنا نحن كمستهلكين بأن ندعم المنتجات المحلية حتى لو كانت أقل جودة من نظيراتها وأغلى بعض الشئ وهذا صعب جدا لأنه مبني على ثقافتنا وهي مريضة بعض الشئ كما تعرف 

أما أخي بالنسبة لو أننا نريد أن نصنع شيئا لا نعرف شيئا عنه فأنت محق فكبرى شركات العالم تفعل الشئ ذاته ليس فقط لمجرد أنها لا تستطيع عمله ولكن لأن هناك شركة أفضل منها في هذا الجزء وهذه تكنولوجيا التصنيع الحديثة . فحين فكرت إيرباص الألمانية صناعة أكبر طائرة في العالم لم تقم هي بتصنيعها من الألف إلى الياء رغم أنها تملك القدرة والعلم ولكنها أستعانت بشركة رولزرويس الإنجليزية في تصنيع المحرك وأستعانت بشركة سويدية لتصنيع الأجنحة والذيل وأخرى سويسرية لصناعة أجهزة الملاحة وليس هذا عيبا أخي ولكن لعمل شئ كهذا لابد وأن تملك كل العلم لكي تستطيع أن تعطي التصاميم والمواصفات للقطعة التي تريدها بشكل دقيق غير قابل للخطأ ولأن تملك العلم لابد من أن تصنعها بنفسك أولا وخصوصا إذا كانت أشياء سهلة وبسيطة 
أخي العيب ليس في الدول الأوروبية كما كانوا يدرسوا لنا وكما كنا نعتقد فالعيب فينا وليس حتى حكوماتنا فنحن لو نملك الإرادة لبنينا هرما رابعا بحجارة من أرضنا
هل تعرف أخي أن علم الميتالورجي من أسهل علوم الأرض وهل تعلم أن الخامات الأولية لمعظم المعادن مستخرج من أرضنا أو من أراضي الدول الأفريقية أو العربية وأولهم وأكبرهم الفحم ( الكربون ) الذي يعتبر كأساس لكثير من الخامات الغالية والمهمة يستخرج من جبل المغارة في سيناء ويباع بلا مقابل لدول تعيد تصنيعه وترسله لنا بأموال طائلة . ولكن الأنانية المفرطة لأصحاب رؤوس الأموال حالت دون عمل شركة مصرية أو عربية بهيئة بحثية تقوم بتصنيع المواد والخامات التي نحتاج إليها لأنها وببساطة حينما يقوم بإستيرادها تدر ربح أكبر عليه شخصيا ولكن إذا قام بتصنيعها أضعاف أضعاف أضعاف ذلك الربح سيوزع على البلد كلها وبذلك سيقل نصيبه
أخي أنها أزمة أخلاق فينا من أصغرنا لأكبرنا أنها أزمة ثقافة وليست أزمة أمكانيات أو قدرات عقلية أو عضلية
ونسأل الله أن يساعدنا أن نغير ما بأنفسنا لأن يغير ما بنا


----------



## zamalkawi (10 يناير 2012)

ahmed.fa قال:


> هل تعرف أخي أن علم الميتالورجي من أسهل علوم الأرض


على حد علمي، أنت مهندس ميكانيكا
وهذا يجعلني أتساءل، من أين أتيت بهذه المعلومة؟


----------



## AHMED.FA (10 يناير 2012)

zamalkawi قال:


> على حد علمي، أنت مهندس ميكانيكا





zamalkawi قال:


> وهذا يجعلني أتساءل، من أين أتيت بهذه المعلومة؟


ولأنني مهندس ميكانيكا فأن أقول ذلك أخي
ولأنني مسلم قارئ للقرأن أقول ذلك . فالله تعالى أعطاك في كتابه الكريم كثيرا من الأمثلة المحلولة في هذا المجال
قال تعالى
" أتوني زبر الحديد حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال أفخوا حتى إذا جعله نارا قال أتوني أفرغ عليه قطرا فما أسطاعو أن يظهروه وما أستطاعوا له نقبا " صدق الله العظيم
أخي الكريم هذه الأية كمثال تجمعت فيها كل علوم الميتالورجي تقريبا لتلك المادة لقد شرح الله لك الخامات وطريقة الصنع والمواصفات للسبيكة الناتجة
" يرسل عليكما شواظ من نار ونحاس فلا تنتصران " صدق الله العظيم
هذه أمثلة فقط ولو تريدني أن أجمع لك الكثير منها سأفعل
أخي الأمة التي علمها من القرأن فكل العلوم الأخرى لا تذكر بالنسبة لها
ولقد قمت بنفسي وبأقل الإمكانيات بصنع سبائك أعطت نتائج مذهلة عند إختبارها
فأنا لا أفتري كذبا فعلم الفلزات وسبائكها ودراسة خواصها والتي يكون سلوكها متوقع بنسبة تصل إلى 100% من أسهل العلوم ولأنها ممكن تتبع أسلوب التجربة والخطأ للوصول إلى الناتج الذي نريده في السبيكة
هل تعلم أخي أننا نملك مجموعة من العلماء القادرين على تصنيع سبائك مختلفة عن تلك التي يعرفها العالم لها الخواص التى تريدها دون الحاجة إلى خامات أولية من خارج حدود الوطن وكل ما يحتاجونه هو الإيمان و الإمكانيات مع العلم أن الإمكانيات ليست بالصعوبة البالغة كما تعرف ولكن الإيمان ....سلعة نادرة جدا

فنسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا وأن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا أحب أن أحييك على كلامك فهو صحيح بنسبة 100% واتفق معك فيه تماما

ثانيا انا احترم وأقدر الأشخاص أمثالك وأتشرف أن أتعرف واعمل معهم ممكن تتواصل معي على المسنجر من فضلك عاوز اسألك بعض الأسأله إذا سمحت لي حتى اعرف كيف تفكر وأعرف شخصيتك أكثر 

وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه 

بريدي الإلكتروني موجود في ملفي الشخصي


----------



## zamalkawi (10 يناير 2012)

أخ أحمد
توجد مواقع عليها القرآن الكريم مكتوبا، يمكنك نقل القرآن منها بخاصية النقل واللصق، بدلا من كتابة القرآن الكريم خطأ
على سبيل المثال
www.tanzil.info


----------



## am123go (10 يناير 2012)

أخي ابو عبدالله يمكن ان تستخدم السيخ المسنن المستخدم في اعمال البناء ويمكن ان تجده في محلات البناء وبيع السقالات فهو رخيص جدا ويمكن ان تضيف بعض التروس لتسهيل الحركه وتخفيف الضغط على الماطور علما بأن المسافه التي تبعد بين السنه والسنه نصف انش اي مايقارب 12 ملم ويوجد منه نوع مطلي وهو مثل الذي في الصوره​ 




 

علما بان الذي بالصوره قديم ومليء بالاتربه ولكن الذي تأخذه جديد سيكون افضل من ذلك بكثيير 
وكما لايخفى عليك يمكن ان تضيف زنمبرك في المنتصف بين الصامولتين لتخفيف ومنع الفضاوه او البوش بينهما.​


----------



## AHMED.FA (10 يناير 2012)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أولا أحب أن أحييك على كلامك فهو صحيح بنسبة 100% واتفق معك فيه تماما
> 
> ...


أخي طارق أنه لشرف لي أن أعرفك وأعمل معك فلا أحد يستطيع أن ينكر مجهودك ومواضيعك الأكثر من رائعة
وأنا تحت أمرك أخي نتناقش في ما تريد سوف أضيفك على الماسنجر أن شاء الله
وفقني الله وإياك


----------



## AHMED.FA (10 يناير 2012)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخ أحمد
> توجد مواقع عليها القرآن الكريم مكتوبا، يمكنك نقل القرآن منها بخاصية النقل واللصق، بدلا من كتابة القرآن الكريم خطأ
> على سبيل المثال
> www.tanzil.info


معك كل الحق أخي زملكاوي ولكن أرجو أن تكون موافقني الرأي


----------



## zamalkawi (11 يناير 2012)

ahmed.fa قال:


> أرجو أن تكون موافقني الرأي


لازلت لا أوافقك في الرأي، ولكني لست متخصصا في الميتالورجي، لذا لا أريد أن أفتي في ما لا أعلم


----------



## im alive (12 يناير 2012)

am123go قال:


> أخي ابو عبدالله يمكن ان تستخدم السيخ المسنن المستخدم في اعمال البناء ويمكن ان تجده في محلات البناء وبيع السقالات فهو رخيص جدا ويمكن ان تضيف بعض التروس لتسهيل الحركه وتخفيف الضغط على الماطور علما بأن المسافه التي تبعد بين السنه والسنه نصف انش اي مايقارب 12 ملم ويوجد منه نوع مطلي وهو مثل الذي في الصوره​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم 
انا متاكد يا اخى ان ممكن استخدم هذا السيخ بدل من الفتيلة وهل قمت بتجربتها بنفسك وما مدى درجة دقتها ؟


----------



## mohamed19 (13 يناير 2012)

*أنا ومجموعة صنعنا هذا الفتيل بدقة جيده وتكلفة معقوله فليس بالصعب ولكن يحتاج إلى الصبر والدقة 
**والله يوفق الجميع الى مافيه الخير 
*​


----------



## am123go (13 يناير 2012)

im alive قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا متاكد يا اخى ان ممكن استخدم هذا السيخ بدل من الفتيلة وهل قمت بتجربتها بنفسك وما مدى درجة دقتها ؟


 

اخي لم اجرب استخدامه بعد ولكني الان اعمل في صناعة مكينة الـ cnc حاليا وسوف اركب هذا الصيخ المسنن الموجود في الصورة فانا اراه مناسب جدا و المسافه دقيقة بين السنون وهو يعتبر بديل للبول اسكروب و هو افضل من الجنزير من وجهة نظري الى جانب ان المسافه تبعد بين السنه والسنه نصف انش (12 ملم) مما يعطي المكينه سرعة افضل من غيره


----------



## afandy89_pro (4 مارس 2012)

am123go قال:


> أخي ابو عبدالله يمكن ان تستخدم السيخ المسنن المستخدم في اعمال البناء ويمكن ان تجده في محلات البناء وبيع السقالات فهو رخيص جدا ويمكن ان تضيف بعض التروس لتسهيل الحركه وتخفيف الضغط على الماطور علما بأن المسافه التي تبعد بين السنه والسنه نصف انش اي مايقارب 12 ملم ويوجد منه نوع مطلي وهو مثل الذي في الصوره​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




سؤال أخى لأننى أقوم بتصنيع مكينه cnc من أين أستطيع شراء هذا السيخ ولو أمكن شرح مواصفات من ناحيه القطر وماده الصنع ولو أمكن إرفاق بعض الصور التوضيحيه فأكون شاكر جدا


----------



## النجار2 (4 مارس 2012)

am123go قال:


> أخي ابو عبدالله يمكن ان تستخدم السيخ المسنن المستخدم في اعمال البناء ويمكن ان تجده في محلات البناء وبيع السقالات فهو رخيص جدا ويمكن ان تضيف بعض التروس لتسهيل الحركه وتخفيف الضغط على الماطور علما بأن المسافه التي تبعد بين السنه والسنه نصف انش اي مايقارب 12 ملم ويوجد منه نوع مطلي وهو مثل الذي في الصوره​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لا يمكن ابدا استخدام مثل هذا الفتيل فى السى ان سى الدقيقة
انا اعرف هذا الفتيل فهو اولا غير مضبوط مطلقا كما ان الفضاوة كما تسميها او البوش عالية جدا ناهيك عن قلة سمك السن السن تقريبا ممسوح والصامولة نحاس سوف تتلف بعد فترة وجيزة

اخيرا ما وجدته جميعا كان 1 متر اقصى طول رأيته لا اعلم ان كان هناك اطول ولكن حتى ان وجد به نفس المشاكل فنصيحة للاخوة لن يصلح معكم مثل هذا الفتيل


----------



## friend-moustafa (30 أبريل 2012)

موضوع غاية فى الاهميه وكنت ابحص عنه


----------



## امل ميمو (30 أبريل 2012)

اخي الفاضل ahmed.fa احيك على فكرك الراقي واسلوب الحوار الجيد وهذا يدل على شخصك الراقي والمحترم في النقض والاستفسار والاستبيان وهو واضح من تدينك الحقيقي بمعرفة الدين والتطبيق به في الحياة ولا انكر ايضا استاذي طارق بلال فانه رجل متواضع وذو خبره جيده من خلال اطلاعي على مواضيعه ومشاركته المميزه فاللهم زد من امثالهم واكثرهم علما وفهما وتقدما لاننا في اشد حاجه لامثالهم لكي نرتقي بالامه فنحن المهندسين علينا عبئ عظيم جدا ولكن يغفل عنه كثير منا للاسف وهذه هي سبب الرجعيه العلميه التطبيقيه التي نحن فيها للاسف واتمنى لكم مزيد من التطوير والتقدم


----------



## رضوان ناصر (12 أكتوبر 2012)

يا اخواني اريد مشروع تخرج علوم حاسوب مفتوح المصدر والسورس كود مع الشرح ان امكن بسرعه ارجو المساعدة
يمكن مشروع ادارة مدرسه او شؤن موضفين


----------

